# Trout fishing in Western Maryland



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone been out to Western MD area trout fishing? I'll be headed out there next Saturday.

Sandcrab


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Was at Barnum 1.5 weeks ago, lotta traffic, stocked earlier that day, folks said the fish needed a day (or 2) to calm down and bite. Did see a few pretty ones pulled out though.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks. Pic of the Blue Hole...


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

That rock was 2'+ underwater the other day.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Flows are back in the 350-400 CFS range now...


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

I monitor the COE in, outflow and lake level plots daily. Hope the lake opens as normal this year. WV side is on sched., the MD ramp is undecided at this point.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

🍻🍻


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Flows at all my favorite spots on the North Branch of the Potomac are looking really good. I'll be there Saturday morning at daybreak...


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Good luck to ya. Take Pictures.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I think Barnum will not be on my fishing list this weekend. Too many good spots to fish - Amish part of the Casselman, Youk River, Upper areas above the RJ dam , Lostland Run, Wallman , etc...


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

Sandcrab said:


> I think Barnum will not be on my fishing list this weekend. Too many good spots to fish - Amish part of the Casselman, Youk River, Upper areas above the RJ dam , Lostland Run, Wallman , etc...


Damn, you mentioned one of my secret favorites, but the last time I was there, it seemed like it had been fished out.


----------



## dboyd351 (Mar 25, 2021)

doomdealer said:


> Damn, you mentioned one of my secret favorites, but the last time I was there, it seemed like it had been fished out.


Now you know by who


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Nothing specific about anyplace I mentioned...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

They have stocked just about everywhere out West...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

North Branch of the Potomac has great fishing spots you just have to be willing to do some walking away from the main entrance points. I've walked miles down the RR tracks to get to some spots.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Good point. Maryland Fishing regs apply. 









Freshwater Seasons, Sizes & Limits


Full information and updates are available at dsd.state.md.us/comar/comarhome.html Species Minimum Size Limits Season Creel Limit Remarks American Eel 9 inches Open Year Round Daily—25 Possession—25 Baitfish (Including Madtoms) None Open Year Round Daily—35 in aggregate Possession—35 in aggregate…




www.eregulations.com


----------

